# First attempts with Congo hair(EP fiber)



## crazypoultry (May 18, 2009)

Looking for constructive criticism on some new ties

I know I used way too much on this one





































I finally tried a spun deer hair mouse











posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

The mouse looks good. I can't open the attachment on the other ones but it might be a problem on my end.


----------



## crazypoultry (May 18, 2009)

Yea I was going to fix it when I get home tonight if a mod wants to axe this thread feel free

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

Did you get your congo thread at fly tiers dungeon? And how long did it take to get it? I have seen some reviews where it takes quite a while to get it.


----------



## crazypoultry (May 18, 2009)

I've ordered twice from there the first one took about 15 days the second one took less than 4 to get to me. For the price and given its just a one man operation not bad at all. The leg material he carries is incredible the eyes are very nice given the price. I guess the point to this rant is I can't complain 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

imalt said:


> Did you get your congo thread at fly tiers dungeon? And how long did it take to get it? I have seen some reviews where it takes quite a while to get it.


I had a bad experience (long wait) with FTD. I ordered material to tie a few more flies before a WV trip and it barely came in time. I thought 3 weeks was enough time to be safe, and it was, but it almost wasn't. I had emailed FTD after about 10 days of no word on whether the order would arrive in time. That email wasn't responded to. I sent a 2nd email and said if you can't get it done I want my money back and the order cancelled, I received an apology within the hour and my order went in the mail the next day. It wasn't a good experience. The prices are great, but if the service is that sporadic I'd rather pay more and get my order quickly.


----------



## crazypoultry (May 18, 2009)

Ok there i fixed it


----------

